# Devon Windsor - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13,2013 (11x) Update



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2013)

Ihre Premiere für VS



​


----------



## Toolman (15 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Devon Windsor - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13,2013 (1x)*

Als ich das Listing gesehen hatte, musste ich auch erstmal googeln 
Sieht ein wenig aus wie Jessica Hart. Mal sehen ob da mehr kommt...
:thx:


----------



## Peter1414 (16 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Devon Windsor - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13,2013 (1x)*

Very nice, hope to see more


----------



## brian69 (17 Nov. 2013)

*update x10*









 









 





​


----------



## MichelleRenee (19 Nov. 2013)

Devon rocked the runway! Love her bracelets, choker, and the really cool B.C. Rich Warlock guitar! Many thanks!


----------



## jana2 (21 Nov. 2013)

Danke für Devon, sehr hübsch..


----------

